# to respect



## FlyingBird

-to respect
-to show respect
-i respect you

how would you say it?


----------



## OEDS-KZ

http://tureng.com/search/respect
Saygı göstermek
Sana (Size) saygı gösteriyorum


----------



## Black4blue

Sana/size saygı duyuyorum.
Sana/size saygı gösteriyorum.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Sana/size saygı duyuyorum.
> Sana/size saygı gösteriyorum.


okay i understand what 'saygı göstermek' mean but don't understand 'saygı *duymak*' mean?


----------



## OEDS-KZ

FlyingBird said:


> okay i understand what 'saygı göstermek' mean but don't understand 'saygı *duymak*' mean?


to have respect for
http://tureng.com/search/sayg%C4%B1%20duymak


----------



## FlyingBird

OEDS-KZ said:


> to have respect for
> http://tureng.com/search/sayg%C4%B1%20duymak


i need only literally please.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> i need only literally please.



One of the meanings of "duymak" is "to feel", so it can be:

To feel respect towards some one.


----------

